# Simcoe Pale Ale



## DoctorBob (18/1/12)

Was planning to brew this on Saturday  ....any one done similar / any advice?

Batch Size (fermenter): 44.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 4.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.00 kg Pale Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 90.0 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 5.0 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 2 5.0 % 
30.00 g Simcoe [13.10 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 20.6 IBUs 
20.00 g Simcoe (0 mins) [13.10 %] - Boil 15.0 mi Hop 6 6.8 IBUs 
40.00 g Simcoe (day 2) [13.10 %] - Aroma Steep 6 Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
2.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 8 - 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 5 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 10.01 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 26.00 l of water at 70.4 C 64.0 C 90 min 
Mash out Error: Infusion temperature above boili 76.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 18.79 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------

I cube so 15 min and flame out hop additions become, flame out, then dry hop to fermenter.


----------



## Phoney (18/1/12)

Looks tasty!

I like my APA's at least 10 IBU's more bitter than that, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## sean83 (18/1/12)

Hi, 

Not sure if this will help but way back in September I did a Simcoe / Pale ale smash. It was BIAB and off the top of my head I don't remember the exact amounts for the hop additions. But the hopping schedule was very similar from memory. 

I kegged this and hav only just started drinking it in the last week. It is great, smooth bitterness and great hop flavour and aroma. Very American in style similar to Carl Strauss brewery beers from America. I think the addition of Wheat would be great too to give more head retention and a fuller mouth feel. 

I am a Galaxy fan, but Simcoe would be a close second for me at the moment. I was once told it could be used to substitute Galaxy but I could not imagine that after this pale ale.

As I said not sure if this helps, but this is what I found with using Simcoe as single Hop/

Sean


----------



## Cocko (18/1/12)

Simcoe is a great hop..

I would be looking at a little bit of specialty malt to add some 'sweetness'... Maybe Caramunich or Crystal @ about 4-7%...

IMO - 2c.


----------



## bum (18/1/12)

Cocko said:


> I would be looking at a little bit of specialty malt to add some 'sweetness'... Maybe Caramunich or Crystal @ about 4-7%...


Same. Looks pretty nice either way.



Cocko said:


> IMO -2c.


Fixed.


----------



## DoctorBob (18/1/12)

Thanks for the feedback. 

I am not exactly sure on my IBU, cos of the no chill cube, so my hop bitterness may be a little higher than the recipe.

Also sounds like a good idea to put a little crystal in

Thanks

DrB


----------

